# New member and bewildered



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hello. This is my first message. I have been a guest a number of times having finding out that we needed ICSI 2 years ago and am currently undertaking the first cycle. Am due to go for EC next week. Up until now preferred to just view the message boards but am feeling scared and bewildered and thought it might help talking to others who have got some idea what I am going through.


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Mary-Lou   welcome to ff and well done on making your first post  

Good luck with EC next week and best of luck throughout your tx



Laura xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Mary-Lou welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Well done on deciding to join up! I know you will get so much more out of this site as a member. 
While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month (probably April / May MAYby Babies for you) and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

Here are some more links you might find useful while you are on FF:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

PLease do dive right on in and start posting and making friends. 

Wishing you lots of luck. Please do pop back to this thread and let us know how you're getting on. 

C~x
C~x


----------



## joeimpatient (May 15, 2008)

hi Mary-lou,
good luck for next week hun,hope everything goes well for you .I'm new as well but you did the right thing by joining FF cos every1 here are so kind and supportive!good luck once more hun.
joe


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Mary- Lou and welcome the Fertility Friends 

I've been a member since last year and certainly without the help of some of the most kindest people that I've met on here I wouldn't have got through my treatment cycles.  Must warn you though it is addictive   

There are plenty of boards to help you through EC and the 2ww....and I'm sure you'll get to know lots of lovely people too.

Good luck with EC next week, let us know how you get on      

BG x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Mary-lou and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I just wanted to wish you loads of luck for your EC next week and loads of luck with getting a positive result.

Kate xx​


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hello everyone.

Thanks to those who have replied so far   I didn't think forums etc were for me but I think I am gonna be glad that I was wrong and had the guts to join (ususally shy although close family and friends would disagree!!). Have been for another scan today 5 in last 10 days, have 21 follicles ranging from 12.5 to 23mm. So am booked in for EC on Monday. Have mixed emotions. Not looking forward to the EC. Would appreciate some info on what to expect and is it painful, am big cry baby


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello Mary-Lou hun

sounds like you're doing wonderfully with that many follicles   Don't know what sort of anaesthetic your clinic use - I had a light sedative and don't remember a thing about EC so it was absolutely nothing to be worried about. I had to sit in a reclining chair for about 40mins afterwards to make sure I was completely ok and not woozy so I could walk off again which was also fine. I was a bit sore afterwards for a couple of days but nothing worse than AF type pains. Try not to worry  

Lots and lots of luck for you for Monday   

love CS x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Mary-Lou,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck for EC      

Nikki xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Mary-lou, just wanted to say load sof luck for EC tomorrow 

C~x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

MArylou- good luck for EC today


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hello

Thanks everyone for your thoughts. Had EC yesterday, not as bad as I thought still a bit sore but have been well looked after by DH. Managed to get some eggs and am waiting to hear from the clinic. So fingers, toes and everything else crossed   .


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mary lou- good luck for fertilisation x


----------



## Dippy Duck (May 20, 2008)

Hi Mary Lou,

I have just joined and reading through posts, just want to say good luck with your treatment, Im glad EC yesterday went well for you and thinking of you. 

Take care XXX


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Mary-Lou, I hope you got loads of embies from your eggs. 

When do you go for ET? Loads of luck for that! 

C~x


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Good evening all. Heard today that 4 eggs have fertilised and will be going for ET on Thursday. Have a couple of questions and hopefully some one can advise.

Am still experiencing some discomfort which seems to have got worse as the day progressed (still not as uncomfortable as yesterday). Am I just being a big woose?

The embryologist has asked if I want 1 or 2 embies put back. I didn't realise that I had a choice. Anyway he has suggested that we wait and see what the quality is before we decide. From looking here I have picked up that the quality / grade can vary but don't understand it. Anyway any thoughts / advice will be gratefully received.

Finally one more thing and this is just a comment. I have recently found out that a friend is waiting for IVF. I have recommended this site to her and hope she finds it as helpful and supportive as I am finding it (this is someone who is generally dubious about bearing my soul so publicly on the www)


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello again Mary.

Genrally speaking most clinics work on the basis that grade 1 is best and then 2 next etc. Althoguh some clinics grade them the toher way round so do check with your clinic. The best embryos are those with good even sized cells and shape and with no fragmentation. It is unlikely that all your embryos will be top grade and possible that none will but, the longer you wait the more chance to get to see how they develop and, therefore, what the best grade ones are. 
The decision to go for one or two embyos is always a controversial one. If you go for one and you get a negative result you will always be wondering it you should have had two. If you go for 2 and get pregnant with twins and then, god forbid, suffer complications, you will always wonder if you were better of going for one. Nobody can really make the decision for you, although I suspect your clinic / cons might try and influence you to have just one put back as they do seem very keen on pushing SET these days, mostly, I think, to prove they can self regulate and avoid legislation. The only thign I can say is that SET will, most likely, become law one day so maybe make the most of the choice while you have it! Other than that do what you know you will feel comfortable with. If you can bear the thought of getting pregnant with twins (and all this entails including possibly a more medically managed birth than you might otherwise have liked) then it is an option. If you think you may regret it, then go for one. Make your mind up on the day if you have to but make sure you are happy with whateve the outcome.

As for the not feeling well, yes it is normal to feel some discomfort and bloating after EC, especially if you have a lot of eggs. You are not a wuss at all though, or if you are we all are! Keep drinking plenty of fluids and take some pain relief (paracetamol should be ok) and, if it gets significantly worse, do contact the clinic and talk to someone about it, especially if you start getting short of breath or stabbing pains in the chest / shoulders as you could have mild OHSS. If you drink plenty of fluids this should help stave it off though.

Lots of luck with ET on Thursday and  well done on introducing your friends to FF.

C~x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hiya 
Just wanted to welcome you to FFand wish the best of luck with your treatment .


----------

